# Meat grinder purchase



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a meat grinder to make sausages, burgers and prep meat for my dogs. We're leaning towards an electric due to the fact that a manual one won't work on my kitchen counter - no good place to attach one. While I won't be grinding huge amounts at any one time, I do anticipate using it at least several times a month.

At this point the Waring Pro MG-800 ($199.00 @ Amazon.com and yes I will buy through Chef Talk link) is my choice. It has the necessary attachments for sausage making, a 450 watt motor, a reverse switch and 5-year warranty. 

I'd appreciate any feedback anyone could provide on their experiences with electric grinders and the Waring line in particular.

Thanks,
Willie


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

This grinder Northern Industrial Electric Meat Grinder | Grinders | Northern Tool + Equipmentgets rave reviews over on the BBQ forums


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've just used the Kitchenaid attachment for their stand mixers and had good results. Has held up well and I think i sup to the level of use you're talking about. 

Assuming you have a kitchenaid stand mixer of course.

Phil


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Look at the Amps it draws. The more amps and watts the stronger the motor. Stronger motor the better the unit. Whatever you do dont buy Black/Decker.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your imput. Phil I don't have a KitchenAid so that's not an option. Mary - I'll check out the Northern Industrial grinder - that sounds like a deal. Ed - Black & Decker wasn't on my radar screen - didn't know they even made meat grinders!

Willie


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

More than a dozen years ago I had a couple of wild boar, as well as several deer, and decided to start making my own sausage. Bought a Tasin grinder for $99, figuring if it only made it through that season I'd still be ahead of the game.

It comes with three plates, a sausage stuffer, and an attachment for making that specialized Japanese sausage who's name I can never remember. 

I'm still using it. It's not a heavy-use applience, but does get a work out grinding game and other meats, and even seafood for when I make my Seafood Lollipops and Seafood Burgers.

Cabella's has a similar unit. Given your stated level of use, and if the price is right (I haven't checked recently), that's the route I'd go.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Check out ALLIEDKENCO.COM for meat processing equipment. They offer a really huge selection of meat grinders that'll suit your purpose.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

no concensus here! 

Well, good luck on your purchase and let us know what you select and how it works out.

Phil


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go on web look up WESTON or MAVERICK. They both make several models.

B&D stopped making in 2001 . Thank God biggest piece of junk I ever had it melted meat before chopping it.. second only to their coffee maker.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

From what I tell both the Tasin model and the Northern Industrial/Tool model are made by the same company. They are identical with two exceptions - motor size and price. The Tasin that KYH bought a while back has a 1200 watt motor and goes for $185.00 now. The NI/Tool grinder that Mary suggested has a 1000 watt motor with a $99.00 price tag. I believe the wattage numbers are what is consumed and not what is put out. In one review I read the person owned both machines and said she could not tell any difference in performance. 

So I'm going to purchase the Northern Industrial/Tool grinder from Amazon.com thru ChefTalk link and I'll follow up after I start cranking out some burgers and sausage.

Thanks again for everyone's input - it is appreciated!

Willie


----------

